# Mazzer adjustment bar....



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Firstly I'm not sure if I can post a photo.....so this might not work as intended.

i have bought some stainless nuts and bolts to make an adjustment bar for my Super Jolly. I've fitted two instead of the usual one, which makes it very easy to make a tiny adjustment compared to using the usual one adjustment bar. You span the two bars with index finger and thumb and....bingo!!

the point is, I had to order more than needed and I have 3 pairs spare.... if anyone wants them I'm willing to post out if you PM your address - first come first served. I can't offer much in the way of coffee know how... But I can share the wealth of my stainless nuts n bolts

cheers,

Mr O









p.s, can a mod help with the photo if I can't do it?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

2 adjusters work better than 1 I've found.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

urbanbumpkin said:


> 2 adjusters work better than 1 I've found.


Great at minds think alike


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Nice mod, what size bolts is it so I can pick some up?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

koi said:


> Nice mod, what size bolts is it so I can pick some up?


M5

I'll post you some if you want? I've got too many for my needs....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

just need some heat shrink on those


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> just need some heat shrink on those


Yeah, that finish it nicely


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> just need some heat shrink on those


Where do you get heat shrink from just out of interest ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i can send you some i get it by the reel locally


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Mr O said:


> Firstly I'm not sure if I can post a photo.....so this might not work as intended.
> 
> i have bought some stainless nuts and bolts to make an adjustment bar for my Super Jolly. I've fitted two instead of the usual one, which makes it very easy to make a tiny adjustment compared to using the usual one adjustment bar. You span the two bars with index finger and thumb and....bingo!!
> 
> ...


A thoughtful post:good:


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

This is how they can look


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Mr O, thanks for the generous offer, any chance I could have a bolt please?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

unoll said:


> Hi Mr O, thanks for the generous offer, any chance I could have a bolt please?


No problem, PM me your address and I'll pop a pair in the post (two better than one imo)


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Maplins is where I bought my last lot of heat shrink, If you have one handy.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

How much do you want for the bolts to cover postage?


----------

